# awesome deal



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Ok I've foud a one in a lifetime deal!! I could get a 12'' rhom for like 200 $ (rhoms are impossible to find in my city). The problem is that I only have a 40g tank. Do you think the rhom could spend the summer in there until I get a 75g this fall ?


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Is it a 40 breeder? What are the dimensions? Id say if the width is at least 18" it could be in there for a bit. I would get a 125 instead of a 75 for it though....


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Why not go with 120gallon or 125gallon. 40gallon are way to small for 12" Rhomb.


----------



## mikeredbellie (Aug 13, 2006)

yeah man a 125 is perfect for life for a rhom good luck


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

the 40 g breeder is TEMPORARY only for the summer until I get a 75g. I think it's not that bad considering that lfs put them in 50g that are 12'' wide. The dimensions of the tank are 18x36''. In september I'd buy a 75g


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

try to find a 4'x2' 125 gallon


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

matc said:


> the 40 g breeder is TEMPORARY only for the summer until I get a 75g. I think it's not that bad considering that lfs put them in 50g that are 12'' wide. The dimensions of the tank are 18x36''. In september I'd buy a 75g


The 40g breeder will be fine for a bit until you can upgrade. The 18" width is key, it wont be too comfy, but it will have to do until you can upgrade. Like I stated earlier, you should really get a 125 instead of a 75 for a fish that size, it will be better for you AND the fish for the long haul.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

a temporary 40 gallon is fine for a little bit, just make sure it doesnt stay there for its whole life!


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

well i've got some update ! I saw the fish tonight and the rhom is about 8 or 9 '' max so it's better like this for my 40g. He's really awesome and doesn't seem shy . I'll pick it up this sunday for 180 $ (it may seem pricey for you but in Quebec it's impossible to get one) Here's a pic btw :


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow that looks like a very nice rhomb







but get him in the 75g asap


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

yeah don't worry but he looks bigger in the pic though


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Hey !!

That's a nice one... I saw the add on lespacs.com yesterday and thought I should get it..even if it's a 6 hour drive in total.. but I don't have the tank space and have enough p's at the moment. But Rhoms are RARE here, so GO for it. He looks great !

Keep us updated !


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Wow! that's a real nice looking rhom







great p/u!!!

As far as tank size goes, it is obviously fine in the 40g for now at that size. But, I would have been a little nervous that a 12" rhom may be able to break the aquarium glass on a 40g tank.


----------



## adestef (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice lookin rhom


----------

